# Singletree Kitchen-October 2014



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I heated up a smoked pork chop, and some fresh new baby sweet potatoes*. It was like having desert and dinner at the same time. I did not have any brown sugar for the sweet potatoes, but I found some cinnamon sugar and a pat of butter,-they were tender, and tasted like candy*


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made some tomato bread today and a lemon loaf also some raisin buns ,choc. chip cookies and a Bavarian crÃ¨me for sunday night dessert. that one is in the fridge. most of it I'm taking to the country tomorrow if the weather holds. even if it doesn't I guess because I have to winterize the shack. we could get bad weather anytime now. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang, all I've had for supper this week is cottage cheese and cantaloupe. My tummy is growling.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Took the kids to Columbus-Belmont state park in KY today and I put on some crock pot chili for when we would get home. Made up some fried cornbread and we were a bunch of happy campers


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Took the lazy way out tonight--tired of the dang kitchen. LOL

Penne with chicken sweet italian sausage and some of my sauce and of course mozzarella.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fish cakes and rice for supper tonight also a Bavarian crÃ¨me for dessert. I had this all prepared ( except for frying the fishcakes) before I left this morning or else I would have been too tired to bother with anything. ~Georgia


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Annie, I like the way you set the mood for your meals. Everything always looks so nice!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Georgia,
You are a lavish Canadian connoisseur . Your meal set ups
look earth shattering and exceptional. 
I sometimes am ashamed to boast of eating well on the 
homestead. Today it's simple red bean and home ground
turkey chilli. Though breakfast was more homesteady. I had
local picked canned wild blueberries made into a sauce
poured over duck egg fluffy crepes and fresh free range
chicken eggs with kicking horse 454 coffee fresh ground 
from the arabica bean stage .
I got some Newfie cod loins in the freezer for tomorrow's
gastronomic event.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Nothing fancy here tonight Homemade chili cheese fries, made with homefries and leftover chili from yesterday. The kids were happy, so that made me happy!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fried deer minute steaks and that is all besides the rocky road ice cream I'm about to have. Supper of champions!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I roasted a turkey today. Mashed potatoes, gravy and green beans. Oh almost forgot the cranberry sauce. LOL


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Got an Amazon order in the mail today that included a crock pot cookbook where no recipe requires more than five ingredients. While thumbing through it, I ran across one recipe named "Dad's Dill Beef Roast". It has only two ingredients: a beef chuck roast and a large jar of whole dill pickles, undrained. I like dill pickles, and I eat beef on occasion. But I'm not sure I would try the combination.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Got an Amazon order in the mail today that included a crock pot cookbook where no recipe requires more than five ingredients. While thumbing through it, I ran across one recipe named "Dad's Dill Beef Roast". It has only two ingredients: a beef chuck roast and a large jar of whole dill pickles, undrained. I like dill pickles, and I eat beef on occasion. But I'm not sure I would try the combination.



Try it! I bet it's good maybe use the pickle juice without the pickles.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

This 'dill roast' , has got me wondering? Hmmmm?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

There's a nice "Garden Potato Casserole" recipe in the book too, but the darn thing has nine ingredients. That seems in conflict with the very big letters on the title page that say "5 Ingredients or Less". And just edited to add that a couple of pages over is a "Dirty Rice" recipe with 10 ingredients. I can make rice dirty with a lot less than 10 items.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

sounds like a dorm room version of sauerbraten.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you get a new crock pot RW, or was the cookbook just an extra?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I was trying to get up to $35 on Amazon to get free shipping on some other "stuff", and when that happens I usually look at the book section. This little cookbook stuck out, because I love to use the crock pot in cooler weather. I often work outside all day around here, and it is very nice to come in the house to the smell of something simmering in the crock pot. I was hoping to find something to get me out of the rut of using brown rice and some kind of bean as my main ingredients. The thought of a beef roast and dill pickles would have never crossed my mind. That's for sure.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

My daughter shared a crockpot recipe for chicken and dressing. I can't wait to give it a try Monday


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

We make really moist, meaty, corn bread based chicken and dressing in our family. Sometimes I will make up a big pan of it and have it for dinner for a week or so. Never get tired of it.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> I was trying to get up to $35 on Amazon to get free shipping on some other "stuff", and when that happens I usually look at the book section. This little cookbook stuck out, because I love to use the crock pot in cooler weather. I often work outside all day around here, and it is very nice to come in the house to the smell of something simmering in the crock pot. I was hoping to find something to get me out of the rut of using brown rice and some kind of bean as my main ingredients. The thought of a beef roast and dill pickles would have never crossed my mind. That's for sure.


RW - I make a crockpot roast that is simply roast and a jar of sliced Italian pepperoncini peppers. It is really good.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

So a question for people that use crockpots....What am I doing wrong when my chickens and roast come out mushy. It looks good but when I eat it it's mushy.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Which setting are you cooking it on and for how long?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Jaclynne said:


> RW - I make a crockpot roast that is simply roast and a jar of sliced Italian pepperoncini peppers. It is really good.


 But that "sounds" good. Bet it is good. I'll have to try the dill pickle thing just to see, but I worry it's a waste of good pickles. Think I'll buy a jar rather than use some of mine.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

tambo said:


> So a question for people that use crockpots....What am I doing wrong when my chickens and roast come out mushy. It looks good but when I eat it it's mushy.


 One of the things the book says about some of the meats, especially the beef, is that it is best to brown it in a skillet or something first. But can you trust people who cannot count to five?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> But that "sounds" good. Bet it is good. I'll have to try the dill pickle thing just to see, but I worry it's a waste of good pickles. Think I'll buy a jar rather than use some of mine.


Yeah, the pickle recipe sounds kinda 'iffy' to me. I wouldn't waste good home canned on it, or a good cut of meat. But tell us how it comes out.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Low usually 8hrs while I work.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I make a crockpot bear roast with a 4 lb. chunk of Yogi, a 8 oz. bottle of Heinz ketchup, a packet of onion soup mix and a bottle of A&W root beer. Set it and forget it. Its done when it cuts with a spoon. Pretty good to make a salmon eating garbage swilling vermin like a bear taste decent.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Breakfast just doesn't get any better than this. Simplified version of original found on abundant-wellness.net.










Pumpkin Cream Cheese Stuffed French Toast
Makes 4 servings

EGG MIXTURE
4 eggs
1/4 cup milk
2 TBSP sugar
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/2 tsp vanilla extract


FILLING
8 ounces cream cheese
4 TBSP sugar
4 TBSP pumpkin puree
2 tsp pumpkin pie spices

8 slices cinnamon raisin bread

Combine egg mixture ingredients in one bowl and mix well. Combine filling ingredients in another bowl and mix well. Spread 1/4 of filling between two slices of bread and dip each side of this sandwich in egg mixture. Fry until golden brown on both sides and serve with maple syrup.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh My Viggie!, that looks soooo delicious-I want one too!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Viggie, you and newfieannie just "ain't rite", but in a good way.

Edited to add: I was going to eat some muesli and skim milk. Now I'm going to Waffle House in the rain. I hope you are proud of yourself young lady. Bon appetit anyway.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

seared salmon with champagne sauce was my supper tonight! not your standard Thanksgiving dinner around here but quite palatable nonetheless. raspberry sponge cake for dessert. ~Georgia


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Annie you set a beautiful table. Well done!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I worked until past dark and didn't really want much to eat. After a quick shower I ate some wheat thins and hummus, followed by moon pie that was laying around the kitchen for some reason. I can count hummus as a vegetable I think.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We had crockpot chicken and stuffing with green beans. Very tasty and filling and enough for the kids to have leftovers for lunch tomorrow Chocolate pie with cool whip for dessert


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I fixed mexican rice in my pressure cooker. Rice cooks quick in a pressure cooker, like 7 mins. A little Elky told me that trick. Then fried some hamburger with onions and seasonings. It was pretty good mixed together.

I had to be quick because I thought I may have to run for cover from the storms.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I had frozen chili, with some fresh wheat bread, onion/cucumber salad*, and then listened to some tunes, watched the leaves fall off of the maples, and washed it all down with 3 Ice Cold Yuengling Lager's***-while sitting on the front porch.*


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I have been working so hard I have not found the time to cook lately. But tonight it was oven fried pork chops and fried taters with a green salad and some home canned peaches. It was a nice dad daughter dinner.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tom is that leather strap for sharpening tools?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like a belt for weight lifting to me, but I was more interested in how much beer he had left.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, I was lazy. Called in and got a take and bake pizza. My lips are burning from the pepperoni though... Pineapple to cool them off. Right? Long day, multiple meetings and driving all over our district. "I" deserved pizza. My story, yada yada yada...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Eating has not been easy the last week or so. Bleh.

I was trying to figure out what to do with all this squash and zucchini that I canned...since it's all mushy. DUH!

Squash cakes! Their size is a little deceiving, that's a small pie plate. I thought I would need more but...turns out three had to go into the fridge after I had three and my coffee cup of wine.  No idea where my wine glasses are but sure as heck it's not gonna stop me.

Keepin it classy :gaptooth:

Little butter and some raw honey though and those cakes were awesome. I don't eat pancakes and I was a bit apprehensive about my gluten free flour but...boy they were good.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The belt is for my tool pouch, and hammer loop* I do winch it tight if I am doing some heavy lifting -three beers remaining-I'm going to quit while I'm ahead* lol


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Breaded walleye, steamed veggies in EVOO, grapes and cheese, and raw milk.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks so good! I've never had Walleye. not in our fish stores. all I've had today is a can of sardines because I made a glutton of myself on the salmon meal yesterday. ~Georgia


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight is homemade tostadas and tacos night


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Tonight... I managed to make gluten free.....I'm going to call it flat bread....without an oven lol...and had roast black angus and cheese and pickle and mayo on it.

I'm stuffed. 

Also...pretty soon I will have my teeny apartment tidy enough to take pics but you've all pretty much have seen the kitchen already in that other pic....when I say teeny...I mean teeny LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too tired to cook tonight after shopping for grub and supplies most of the day so it was sardines again. I was just going to eat them straight from the can but I kept staring at that can of sardines wondering what I could do to make it more appealing. eventually I laid them on mothers old plate. added some toast flowers and butter. red onions and tomato and a dish of honey mustard. a very good meal.(only if you like sardines of course) orange medley for dessert. blk currant tea.~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My Dad could eat sardines like candy, salted fish too. I never developed a taste for them. But you certainly made it a happy looking meal newfieannie.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tonight we have a meal that was incredibly simple and turned out to be incredibly delicious.

Sweet cornbread at the bottom of the bowl. Plain rice on top of that. Pinto beans on top of that. A wee bit of kimchi on top of that.
Holy Hannah. We can't believe how great this turned out.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Made some 4 hour no knead bread and it was awesome! Had it with dinner tonight, along with fried chicken livers and buttered sweet peas The boy was tired and hungry after helping our friend check out the deer stands they will be using next weekend for the juvenile hunt He's had three helpings so far lol


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I lurve me some fried chicken livers...but alas I'm the only one here with discerning tastes.  My son does not share this ability when it comes to chicken livers.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It's pretty cool when the kids and I agree on something I think it's neat that they aren't too terribly pick and are pretty open to trying new things. Come on down to TN, Homefire, and I'll fix you a mess of livers


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Few days ago I butchered some surplus young roosters.
Turned out to be some pretty nice 7 lb + roasting chickens .
Tested one in the oven today with giblet stuffing. Might do me
for the rest of the week for leftovers.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Warning! This food can be Highly addictive* Bloating can occur!, proceed with caution*. 
I had been wanting to make cabbage and dumplings all week, so today, I assembled all of the ingredients: 1 large head of fresh cabbage,2 large candy onions, 2 lbs. of bacon cut into bits and fried*, 7 eggs, and several cups of pasta flour(semolina), paprika,seasoned salt/pepper -boiled/fried/cooked-viola! I ate only a couple bowls, before I cut myself off*, was able to freeze 4 large portions, for later. I wish I could share this with all of You*


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Yesterday I made a pot of spaghetti that had hamburger, a can of cheddar cheese soup, milk, diced tomatoes, 1/2 can of Pablano chilli soup mixed all together. Also had some gr peppers/onions in it. Had green beans and sweet potato biscuits with almond pumpkin butter on 'em.

Today was a pot of beef and noodles, baked potatoes, and crusty bread. Really carby I know, but it was good. The boys ate like full grown men!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's it for me for turkey. cooked only my second turkey yesterday. just as bad as the first one I cooked many years ago where the dog wouldn't even eat it. cooked this one in a bag. my son told me "mother it will fall off the bones" it will be so good. this is the way he cooks his. cooked it the required time and temp. it was dry as a bone! I saved a little bit to try some stew. the rest I dumped. never again! i'll stick to cooking fish ,lamb, and duck etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is today's culinary adventure. This is my first time making curry. I made a chickpea curry. Turned out really well. I think this is going to be one of those dishes that is even better the second day....which is good because I made a lot!

I also tried making naan bread. Unfortunately I followed a horrible recipe. Not giving up though!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> that's it for me for turkey. cooked only my second turkey yesterday. just as bad as the first one I cooked many years ago where the dog wouldn't even eat it. cooked this one in a bag. my son told me "mother it will fall off the bones" it will be so good. this is the way he cooks his. cooked it the required time and temp. it was dry as a bone! I saved a little bit to try some stew. the rest I dumped. never again! i'll stick to cooking fish ,lamb, and duck etc. ~Georgia.


Did you coat the bag in oil? That is what helps make it moist.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no, I'm not used to cooking with bags and I followed directions which said to put a T. flour in there and shake. then cut a couple slits after tying. I did all that. the gravy, veggies and baked pudding were good anyway and the apricot roll I made for dessert. back to fish for tomorrow. ~Georgia.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Just in case you ever change your mind and decide to try again here is how I do it. It just occurred to me that you may be referring to a plastic bag. I use a brown paper bag. After placing your turkey in the bag tuck the open end under to close the opening. Set it on a pan big enough to hold it with a lip so you don't get grease all over the oven. Then oil down the bag. You can either use your hand or a brush. Some folks use shortening, but regular vegetable oil will do.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Since I work most nights and we can't have dinner, we're reviving Sunday dinner. I made dinner. Roasted eye round, green beans and garlic mashed potatoes.







Dad made apple pie for dessert. I made the apple decoration on top


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

If the pie is as good as the decoration, it'll be something. Bon appetit.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ramblin it was good. Better than good. Dad makes a mighty delicious apple pie. State Fair winning delicious. LOL

My belly is so stuffed now.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm making wild blueberry pie. It won't look as artistic as above
but it's hard to resist the local wild blue fruit.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, Leslie, those pics are making my tummy rumble!! I'm glad you and your dad are enjoying Sunday dinners, and I hope you'll keep sharing them with us!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Several of my friends think I'm nuts, well, ok, maybe all of them do, but I've got a big ole pot of toasted deer bones simmering on the stove. I hate to see them throw all of that good stuff away. Weds I will have three gallons of good venison broth put up, and the season lasts two more months 

Between me and my three pups, when I shoot a deer everything but the head and the skin gets et.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

in my opinion the very best soup and stew is made from bone broth. I remember when I could get a nice size bone for 50 cents. in the stores. not so anymore. my son saves me the bones when he gets a deer which I hope is going to be Friday. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bought 6 cans of baby clams without thinking what I would do with them.

Just made New England clam chowder and it was fantastic. Going to try freezing half of it.

Bacon, onion, potatoes, celery, can of mushroom soup, milk, half and half, 2 cans of clams, pepper, thyme, sage, and parsley.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

vicker said:


> Several of my friends think I'm nuts, well, ok, maybe all of them do, but I've got a big ole pot of toasted deer bones simmering on the stove. I hate to see them throw all of that good stuff away. Weds I will have three gallons of good venison broth put up, and the season lasts two more months
> 
> Between me and my three pups, when I shoot a deer everything but the head and the skin gets et.


One of the healthiest foods there is is organic bone broth.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, I was seeing the health benefits last night after googling it. Good stuff!
I gently simmered it for 18 hours, chilled and removed the tallow, strained and ended up with over three gallon of very nice broth. It is the color of tea. I actually took the deer slayer a gallon and his daughter almost poured herself a glass. Lol!

I'm going to make a stew with some tomorrow and freeze the rest. I think I'll try the ice tray thing with some. I usually freeze it in quarts.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

We've talked about this before, and I made it for breakfast today so thought I'd share a pic.

Whenever I have a bit of tomato paste that's begging for a recipe, I like to make Shakshuka. It's a Middle Eastern dish that's very flavorful, works well for any meal and is healthful and low in calories to boot. It's made from onions, garlic, peppers, tomatoes, herbs and spices, them simmered briefly before topping with eggs, which cook through in the tomato mixture. My recipe makes 3 generous servings:












It's memorable with a nice hunk of homemade bread to sop up that flavorful sauce. If anyone wants the recipe, let me know and I'll be happy to post it.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks great Rae, but how many ingredients? If I use up all my fingers and have to revert to the toes for counting, it gets too confusing.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, not that many, Wreck. It goes together pretty fast. Here, I'll go count 'em, just for you...

<brief intermission>

Ok, fourteen, but three of them are optional. You can count on one toe, can't you?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh, that looks nice, Rae.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Please post the recipe Mam. I can either use a nose or a belly button for item 11.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going to just bite my tongue right now. 

The recipe:

Shakshuka

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes
Servings: 3 (or more)

Ingredients


1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 medium brown or white onion, peeled and diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 medium green or red bell pepper, chopped
3 cups ripe diced tomatoes, or 1 quart canned
2 TB tomato paste
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp paprika
Pinch of cayenne pepper (or more to taste)
Pinch of sugar (optional, to taste -- I omit this)
Salt and pepper to taste (optional)
5-6 eggs
1/2 tbsp fresh chopped parsley (optional, for garnish)
 Heat a 10" sautÃ© pan over medium heat. Briefly warm olive oil in the pan. Add chopped onion, sautÃ© for a few minutes until the onion begins to soften. Add garlic and continue to sautÃ© till mixture is fragrant. Add the bell pepper, sautÃ© for another 5-7 minutes. Add tomatoes and tomato paste to pan, stir till blended. Add spices and sugar (if used), stir well, and allow mixture to simmer over medium heat for 5-7 minutes till it starts to reduce.

Taste the mixture and adjust spices according to your preference.

Crack each egg directly over the tomato mixture, making sure to space them evenly over the sauce. Cover the pan and cook the eggs to your preferred consistency.

Garnish with chopped parsley, if desired.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rae that recipe looks awesome


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Awww, thanks, my friend!! And I LOVE your new smilie!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The one good thing about rain days is I can fool around in the kitchen. Made some Blackberry Tangerine Cobbler for tonight's dessert.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raeven and Billy, you guys are KILLIN' me! I'm havin' multi grain and flaxseed chips with salsa. Got home late, too tired to cook. 
Rae, you're dish looks very saucy. Do you eat that over rice, or just as it is? I love Middle Eastern food, and that looks SOOOOO good! 
Billy, all I can say is OMG!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tonight I had venison stew, and really good bread. Man, I think I enjoyed that good, chewy bread more than the stew. 
A confession. I'm so embarrassed to tell it! Last night I ate a tostino's frozen pizza hahaha! I even doctored it up with onions and mozzarella, red pepper and Parmesan. I haven't tried one if those in probably, at least, 30 years. It was salty, and the crust wasn't bad lol!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Posting tonight's dinner pic this morning--ah the joys of working nights--cooking dinner at 9 am. LOL

Anyway I had some eye roast left over from Sunday (still have more and that's making the journey to the freezer tonight after work), left over Basmati rice and some roasted, garlic'd asparagus. My local market had it on sale for $1.99/# so I got a few. Now I just have to figure a way to make it last a little longer--not sure I want to freeze before cooking or after.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

summerdaze said:


> Raeven and Billy, you guys are KILLIN' me! I'm havin' multi grain and flaxseed chips with salsa. Got home late, too tired to cook.
> Rae, you're dish looks very saucy. Do you eat that over rice, or just as it is? I love Middle Eastern food, and that looks SOOOOO good!
> Billy, all I can say is OMG!


summerdaze, I'm sorry I missed your query yesterday!! Yes, it's a very saucy dish and would do great with either rice or pasta.  You'll love how easy it is to make, and I'm always appreciative of any recipe that incorporates a ton of vegetables, which this one does. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!

And yeah, that Karl... he's quite the baker, isn't he? <drool...>


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried the corned beef hash this morning










And it was so good it lead to a double batch this afternoon.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Beer.

Oh and a tamale. Yep, just one.

:buds: Happy Halloween!


----------

